# PLCHandler Wago PFC200



## RJ45 (4 Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich versuche zur Zeit, für den Datenaustausch zwischen einem Wago PFC200 (750-8212) und einer Visualisierungslaufzeit auf einem Windows-Rechner, eine Kommunikationsverbindung aufzubauen. Die Visualisierungssoftware bietet hierzu einen Kommunikationstreiber, der den CoDeSys PLCHandler verwendet und die Kommunikation über das Interface Arti, Arti3 oder Gateway3 ermöglicht. Den PFC programmiere ich mit Wago IO Pro in CoDeSys V2.3

In der Hilfe zu dem Kommunikationstreiber sind leider nur Beispiele für für Hardware der Fa. Lenze aufgeführt, bei Produkten der Fa. Wago, soll sich das aber sehr ähnlich verhalten. Leider gelingt es mir zur Zeit nicht, eine Kommunikation herzustellen und im Internet konnte ich zur Verwendung des PLCHandlers in Kombination mit einem PFC200 leider nichts finden.

Kennt sich hier zufällig jemand mit diesem Thema aus oder hat den PLCHandler schonmal verwendet und kann mir sagen, ob auf dem PFC200 noch weitere Einstellungen notwendig sind?

Falls jemand einen Link mit einer Beschreibung kennt, würde mir das natürlich auch helfen.

Einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## KLM (4 Oktober 2020)

Moin, die PLCHandler API funktioniert mit allen CODESYS 2 und 3 basierten Steuerungen, also auch mit dem PFC200. Die API ist kostenpflichtig von CODESYS (ehemals 3S) zu beziehen und da liegt dann auch eine Doku bei. Die API brauchst Du passend zum jeweiligen OS des Hostrechners. Habe selbst bisher nicht damit gearbeitet, kenne aber mehrere Andere, die sehr positiv davon sprechen.


----------



## KLM (4 Oktober 2020)

Die API brauchst Du aber natürlich nur, wenn Du die Schnittstelle selbst implementieren willst. Wenn Du eine fertige Visualisierungs-Software verwendest und die Schnittstelle dort angeboten wird, brauchst Du die API und die Doku dazu nicht. Dann muss Du schauen, was der Hersteller der Visu-SW dazu verlangt und dokumentiert. Am PFC200 brauchst Du nichts einstellen, der kann das ab Werk aufgrund der CODESYS Runtime.


----------



## RJ45 (4 Oktober 2020)

Moin KLM,

besten Dank für die Info! Die Visualisierungssoftware ist eine fertige Softwarelösung und durch den Hersteller bereits mit dieser Schnittstelle zur Anbindung von CoDeSys-Systemen augestattet. Leider gibt die beigestellte Doku nicht viel her, nur die typischen Standardeinstellungen, die üblicherweise verwendet werden. Da ich damit oder anderen Einstellungen keine Kommunikation zum PFC200 herstellen konnte, dachte ich, dass ich im PFC noch weitere Einstellungen vornehmen muss. Aber wenn Du sagst, dass der PFC das ohne extra Anpassungen kann, muss ich wohl morgen nochmal mit dem Hersteller der Visualisierung telefonieren und das Thema für heute bei Seite legen.


----------



## KLM (4 Oktober 2020)

Ggf. ist die Schnittstelle zusätzlich zu lizenzieren und nicht in der Standardlizenz enthalten, die Du in Deiner Software hast.
Ich bin nicht sicher, aber ich glaube die Schnittstelle arbeitet mit einer SYM.xml die auf dem Controller liegen muss. In CS2.3 musst Du die in den Optionen aktivieren und die Variablen (z.B. eine ganze GVL) einbinden.


----------



## RJ45 (5 Oktober 2020)

Der implementierte Treiber in der Visualisierung arbeitet tatsächlich für CoDeSys V2.3 mit einer .SYM Datei, aber ab CoDeSys V3 wird eine .xml Datei verlangt. Diese muss, wie KLM bereits geschrieben hat, auf dem Controller abgeleget sein, was ich auch bereits gemacht hatte.

Nach Rücksprache mit dem WAGO-Support habe ich das Problem heute lösen können. Zum einen habe ich den falschen TCP-Port verwendet. Die Hardware von Fa. Lenze verwendet für den PLCHandler, wie in der Dokumentation zur Visualisierung beschrieben zwar standartmäßg den Port 1200, Wago hingegen den Port 2455, welcher auch für die CoDeSys-Entwicklungsumgebung verwendet wird. Laut Aussage des Support-Mitarbeiters sind darüber max. 2 gleichzeitige Verbindungen möglich. Bei mir hat das jedoch schon einmal zu einem Konflikt geführt, sodass ich mich mit der CoDeSys nicht mehr einloggen konnte, als die Visu lief. Dieser Fehler ist aber bisher nur einmal aufgetreten und seit dem funktioniert auch beides gleichzeitig.

Der zweite Fehler lag bei der Port-Authentifizierung, welche der Treiber der Visu zur Zeit offenbar nicht unterstützt. Zum Testen habe ich diese im WBM deaktiviert, welcher dort unter "PLC Runtime Services" deaktiviert werden kann. 

Vielleicht hilft meine Ausführung noch anderen, die ein ähnliches Problem haben.

Einen schönen Abend euch!


----------

